# Divinity: Dragon Commander



## Joschi1980 (10. Juli 2013)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass es hier noch garkeinen Thread zu dem bald erscheinenden "Divinity: Dragon Commander" gibt, sieht bis jetzt ganz cool aus und ist eine Mischung aus RTS, RPG, TCG mit Action Elementen wenn ich das in den Videos richtig gesehen habe, wobei der Fokus auf RTS zu liegen scheint. Was an dem Spiel cool ist, ist, dass man sich in einen Drachen verwandeln kann um in den RTS Schlachten seinen Truppen zu helfen, erinnert mich ein wenig an das Einheiten steuern damals bei Dungeon Keeper und war schon damals nen super cooles Feature. Hab gesehen, dass man hier Beta Keys kriegt (solange der Vorrat reich schätz ich mal). 

Gibts zufällig hier jemanden der das Spiel schon mal angespielt hat und seine Erfahrungen teilen kann? Komme dank meinem Steinzeit Internet wahrscheinlich nicht dazu die Beta selber zu spielen.

Grüße, Joschi


----------



## LordCrash (10. Juli 2013)

Meine Meinung dürfest du ja schon gelesen haben. 

Hier mal ein paar Videos:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QxjK63hzVv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BfBN3jLzT1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nAF-AAudfp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pALxKh9rUnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iJw6A2RgHlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aPRHNxpdhmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ESqsDGrlLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Und zum Schluss noch ein fast zweistündiges Multiplayermatch zwischen zwei Entwicklern mit lustigem Livekommentar, das sowohl die taktische Kampagnenkarte als auch den strategischen RTS Part abdeckt. Da es sich um erfahrene Spieler handelt (im Gegensatz zu "neuen" Testern) sieht man hier auch deutlich mehr vom RTS Gameplay, vor allem gegen menschliche Gegner. Sehr empfehlenswert! 

larianstudios - Divinity - Dragon Commander Multiplayer Battle: Master vs Apprentice

(das Video ist bisher leider nur als Aufnahme des Twitch-Livestreams verfügbar, wird aber evtl. noch auf youtube hochgeladen)


----------



## Joschi1980 (11. Juli 2013)

Oh ja, danke für die vielen Videos, was ich mir bis jetzt angesehen habe sieht einfach nur klasse aus, freue mich drauf mal wieder nen richtig schönes Strategie Spiel zu haben. Besonders weil es echt so scheint als hätte man extrem viel strategische Tiefe + die ganzen Entscheidungen die man treffen kann mit den Fraktionen usw.


----------



## Morwenth (12. Juli 2013)

und man kann drachen spielen
vergiss nicht das man drachen spielen kann


----------



## LordCrash (15. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DRhvt8rzEic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Joschi1980 (15. Juli 2013)

Einfach klasse, sieht nach 'ner Menge Micro-Management aus das man machen kann 
Und Morwenth, es sind nicht nur Drachen, es sind Drachen mit Jetpacks! 
Im allgemeinen scheint der Humor des Spiels (und teilw. der Entwickler in den Videos) echt klasse zu sein. Freue mich schon wie nen Schnitzel auf das Spiel.


----------



## Morwenth (16. Juli 2013)

spaßig, ja
aber es sieht auch fordernd aus

bin schon sehr gespannt auf die ganze taktische planung vorher und den fliegenden wechsel zwischen dem drachen auf dem feld und dem "god mode" über dem feld
und wie wichtig, ein schlauer einsatz der karten ist
das wichtigste ist dann, dass man auch das gefühl bekommt, man sei der größte kriegsherr der welt, wenn alles nach plan aufgeht


----------



## LordCrash (16. Juli 2013)

*Scaliness is godliness *

Does  slapping a jetpack onto a dragon sound ridiculous to you? Are you  incredulous at such a prospect? You shouldn't be. How the hell does such  a beast fly without mechanical assistance? Dragons are big, buff enough  to make one wonder if they are all on steroids, and -- according to_ Skyrim_ --  their bones are the heaviest things in the world. They'd need wings the  size of a town to even get them an inch off the ground.

 So, perhaps Larian Studios was being rather reasonable when they  decided to develop a steampunk RTS with jetpack-wearing dragons. There's  probably a dragon physiology expert on the team. After making so many  dragon-focused titles, there certainly should be. 

 This is not to say that _Dragon Commander _isn't  a little bit silly -- there's a snooty lizard man who keeps insulting  you and the dwarves wear bowler hats and bling, after all. Yet, for  every gag, there's something underneath it that's inventive and  surprising, and most surprising of all is that flying through the skies  as a technologically-augmented magical lizard was not the most  entertaining aspect. 

War is happening! It's all terrible and such, because wars usually  are. The old emperor is dead, his unlikeable spawn are in charge, and  it's up to his illegitimate half-dragon offspring to unite the disparate  fantasy races and save the Empire. Units must be constructed, buildings  must be selected to augment the many regions under the half-dragon  Prince's control, gay marriage bills must be pondered. 

 Wait. What?

 As I said, _Dragon Commander _is full of surprises. While the  great war is ostensibly the focus of the fantasy romp, the needs and  desires of Rivellon's population cannot go ignored. Onboard the Raven --  the prince's ostentatious flying ship and mobile headquarters --  representatives from the colorful races that inhabit the realm have  gathered, and they all come with their own political points of view and  agendas. 

  There's the frightfully anaemic undead ambassador, a religious  zealot; a dwarf in a bowler hat and fox fur scarf, representing  capitalist ideals; the lizard spokeswoman, haughty and arcane; the  devilish imp representative, who just wants to blow things up; and  finally, the elven ambassador, who is liberal and green. Unsurprisingly,  it's the latter who proposed the gay marriage bill.

 These politicians might be caricatures, but their motivations,  prejudices, and desires run parallel to those of their real-world  counterparts. It was ultimately up to me to decide whether or not to  pass these bills and make them laws, and I found myself juggling the  pragmatism one might expect from a war-time leader and my own political  leanings. 

 All the stuff that happens between the battles should be fluff,  right? This is a real-time strategy game, don't you know? Surely I  shouldn't be having this much fun chatting with a one-eyed, one-armed  grouchy general in a bar, or listening to the political rhetoric of a  god-fearing skeleton -- but there I sat, giggling as I hung around the  Raven, not killing anyone or blowing anything up. I did inspire my  lizard general to beat up an elderly imp, however; I suppose that counts  as violence.

 As important as all of this is, from the politics, to the hint of  role-playing dialogue, and two separate research paths -- the imp's  technology and the magic of my Gandalf-like mentor -- it's the strategy  and tactics that undeniably make up the meat of this unexpectedly  delicious digital sandwich.  

 Surprise is really becoming a theme here, because the battles were  not at all what I was anticipating. I start off by selecting the battle  map, which is a real map, situated on the bridge of the Raven, and I can  move little pawns around this map, or place cute wee buildings on my  provinces. I'm playing a board game, and it's delightful. I can even  select cards from my deck, more of which are generated depending on what  buildings I've erected, and these can give boons to my provinces or  even give me an edge in battle. 

 Right-o, my half brother has invaded my territory -- as nasty  siblings are wont to do -- so it's time to leave the board games behind  and dive into some real conflict.

 Have Larian bugged my home? I fear that they might have. How else  would they know that what I always really want from my RTS games is  something akin to _Total Annihilation _or its younger cousin, _Supreme Commander. _There's  that constant stream of mechanized units, pouring out of bases and onto  the battlefield. A never-ending torrent of explosive, aggressive  vehicles that can be blown to smithereens in the blink of an eye, but  recruited very quickly. 

 There's no time for me to sit back and soak it all in, because by the  time I've finished sipping my margarita, comfortably put my feet up on  my desk, and cracked my knuckles, I will have lost the bloody battle.  What I'm trying to say, poorly, is that _Dragon Commander _is a very fast game. And yet there's quite a bit of management going on.

 Not to fret, though. As all of this management is tailor made for the  balls-to-the-wall pace of the explosive extravaganza. Turret and  building nodes, for example, are captured by proximity. My mechanized  assault force of giant zepplins, magical airships, and speedy little  land vehicles that sort of loosely resemble tanks arrive at their  destination, fight their little steel hearts out, and while they are  doing that I'm immediately putting down anti-air guns right next to them  to give them some support. 

 And then I turn into a _giant bloody dragon. _Maybe I was too hasty when I previously suggested that being a dragon wasn't the most entertaining aspect of _Dragon Commander_,  because it really is ridiculously fun. At the touch of a button, I go  from commanding my legion to flying around the battlefield, casting  spells, raining down fire and projectiles, rapidly dodging enemy rockets  -- it's exhilarating, especially given the pretty, brightly-colored  battlefields that make up the dragon's playground.

 The dragon isn't simply a powerful unit, as the game's mechanics  immediately shift from typical strategy fare to an airborne shooter. The  joy is short lived, however, as the limited control I have over my  units in dragon form necessitates switching back lest I forget that I  actually have an army to command. And despite the raw power of the  oversized flying lizard, a few AA units can rapidly shoot it out of the  sky. The dragon can be respawned, but at a cost -- specifically the  sacrifice of units -- shrinking the all important reinforcement pool.  It's risky, but _dragons. _

 In the single-player campaign there is the sense that you might have a  rather unfair advantage over the AI, considering the fact that they  don't have a dragon. An overwhelmingly powerful force can be decimated  in seconds with dragon fire, and from what I've experienced, the AI  simply doesn't have anything that can compare. Multiplayer, however, is a  very different story. Dragon-on-dragon warfare? It's what videogames  were designed for. 

 I'm not sure what anyone else expected from _Dragon Commander. _It's  a spin-off being developed by a studio known for its RPGs, so I'm  guessing not a lot. And yet it's shaping out to be really rather  splendid. I still have questions, though. I've yet to really pay much  mind to the multiplayer, what with the lack of other players -- my peers  are apparently too busy writing words to get beat up by me in a dragon  scrap.

 There are also a few niggling issues. If I have to hear the units  spew their annoying, extremely loud stock phrases one more time I will  kill someone. And research is, to put it bluntly, a wee bit boring. But  I'm eager for more. The gags elicit guffaws, the strategy is compelling,  and dragons are awesome. I wait with baited breath to see if I continue  to enjoy myself when it comes out next month. 


Quelle: A day in the life of a jetpack-wearing dragon monarch - Destructoid


----------



## Joschi1980 (16. Juli 2013)

Vielen dank für das posten dieses großartigen Reviews, musste schon arg schmunzeln als ich es gelesen habe  Destructoid ist eh klasse!


----------



## LordCrash (16. Juli 2013)

Hahahahaha..... 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GDXrrK3nfmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Morwenth (17. Juli 2013)

sehr geil
vor allem die grafik kommt in dieser review besonders gut zur geltung 

wisst ihr schon wie ihr euren drachen nennen werdet?
man kann ihm doch wohl hoffentlich ein namen geben (und ja, ich weiß das es eigentlich ein drachenritter ist)


----------



## LordCrash (17. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich meine Spielfigur selbst benennen darf, heißt diese in jedem Spiel LordCrash.....


----------



## Joschi1980 (17. Juli 2013)

Das Video ist genial, habe mich köstlich amüsiert, erinnert stark an den Humor von Pyrion Flax ^^

Konnte mittlerweile auch selber mal Hand an das Spiel anlegen und muss sagen: Es ist alles was ich mir erhofft habe! Ich hatte ja vorher noch Angst, dass man in den RTS Schlachten wenn man den Drachen kontrolliert Probleme haben wird die anderen Truppen zu koodinieren, aber das habe ich (für meine Verhältnisse) echt super hingekriegt. Ich freue mich schon tierisch darauf aus vielen coolen Fähigkeiten für meinen Drachen aussuchen zu können und hoffe ich finde wieder eine gute Community für Multiplayer-Runden, denn das Spiel macht auf mich echt den Eindruck als könnte es eine echte Multiplayer-Perle werden. Wer bei dem Spiel noch skeptisch ist, unbedingt die Beta probieren!


----------



## LordCrash (17. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bQqs0Vr0eUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Morwenth (17. Juli 2013)

crawl, the warrior, king
das ist der einzig würdige name für meinen drachen 

@Joschi1980:
kllingt schon sehr gut. vor allem sagst was sehr wichtiges: der wechsel zwischen drachen und karte klappt ohne die überfordert zu werden
gibt es denn noch betakeys?

p.s.: finde nur ich, dass der weißgebärtigte aussieht wie der zeus aus GoW? ^^


----------



## LordCrash (18. Juli 2013)

Morwenth schrieb:


> crawl, the warrior, king
> das ist der einzig würdige name für meinen drachen
> 
> @Joschi1980:
> ...


 
Ein paar wenige Beta-Keys gibts noch hier bei Alienware.... 

Dragon Commander Closed Beta Key Giveaway | Alienware Arena


----------



## LordCrash (18. Juli 2013)

*Why Dragon Commander Isn’t All About Blobs – All the Units, Skills, and Abilities*

         By Michael Cromwell | Thursday,18th July 2013




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Yep. It’s another _Dragon Commander_ article. Why? Well, we’re independent press, and they’re an independent developer. The fascinating thing about _Dragon Commander _is  that it’s a game that would never in a thousand years be greenlit by a  major publisher. Why is that fascinating? Because despite that, it’s  looking to be a huge success, and, more importantly: *it’s bloody good*.  That’s really why we’re giving it so much coverage. We see it as  something of a revolution. It’s privately funded by the money of the  developer, and built from the imaginations of them. No creditors, no  marketing meetings, and, probably, no suits. That’s cool, right?

 This article contains most of the resources availiable to you in  battle, explaining what they are, and their weaknesses and strengths.  Take small tokes, friend, because you’re likely to whiteout.

*What is a blob?*

 Before we start the “your mother” jokes, we’re talking tactics.  There’s something of a trend in the reception of content we’ve been  providing, such as this video,  which states that before fully understanding the esoteric title, thanks  to coverage from media all over, they thought it was a silly idea. It  is a silly idea, isn’t it? Having said that, if it works, it isn’t  stupid.

 A fellow named Ole Herbjornsen from Matsuko Development, filled with ex-EA and ex-Ubisoft employees, said “I just saw a link at www.rpgcodex.com to  your preview for Dragon Commander. I previously thought the basic  premise for the game sounded rather daft, but after watching the video  preview, and then reading your written review from back in February I  decided to buy a copy of the game on Steam. Three cheers for my  soon-to-be resurrected undead bride!” A little understanding goes a long  way, and whilst I feel we’ve done a good job at covering the RPG  mechanics, I thought I’d leave it up to other people to discuss the RTS  ones. Not any more.

_Dragon Commander _still remains too esoteric for some,  although others at Destructoid and Rock Paper Shotgun are having no  problems understanding the intricacies of combat; combat that is, to  some people, about putting all your units into a blob, and sending them  to the enemy base.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 This view is generally from people concerned with the AI, or single  player campaign. It’s possible to beat the campaign by doing this _to some extent, _but  at the same time, it’s actually not. The press beta covers the first,  introductory section of the campaign, where you rise to fame as an  accepted commander, from a lowly “bastard”. It’s difficult, but only  because it has a learning curve. Once you master that, good use of  upgrades and the Dragon will take you a long way. Deriving your opinion  on the tactical RTS elements from the single player press beta is a bad  idea, partly because it doesn’t have all the upgrades, cards, and units  (as far as I can see), and partly because in no RTS game does the AI  play the same as multiplayer opponents.

 Imagine judging Eugen Systems’ _Wargame: AirLand Battle _on the AI in the single player campaigns? _European Escalation _launched  without a skirmish mode for that reason: it is of no educational value  as to the viability of tactics in the multiplayer. That’s one of the  reasons why single player coverage for this RTS, and any RTS, isn’t  indicative of the multiplayer experience. But I don’t expect that to  convince you.

 A blob, as it pertains to the RTS genre, is a clump of units –  usually one clump – sent into battle to meet another clump. A mix of  units, left to their own devices. Is it possible to be victorious in _Dragon Commander _using only this tactic? Well, not really, so here’s why:

*Skills, unit types, Dragon abilities, and countering your opponents cards*

 Firstly, there are a number of things you’ve to take into consideration in _Dragon Commander: _the  ability to upgrade your units, giving them active and passive skills,  the unit types themselves (some have low armour, but act as glass  cannons, so keep them back), and a need to avoid certain units if the  enemy is using a debuff card which affects them.

 Now, this applies later in the campaign, but at the start, your  Dragon can overcome most obstacles which would reduce the number of  units you lose. But RTS tactics really come into play in the  multiplayer, so let’s look at the skills you’ve got at your disposal  there.

  When I played _Dragon Commander _against the developers in  February, I sucked. They made the game, and I was picking it up for the  first time. That’s to be expected. The dev bopped and weaved his units  around the map, flanking and surprising me. I was able to launch a bomb  type ability from my Dragon, which took town a cluster of Shamans he was  using to mass-heal his units in a *blob.* A small victory, I remember, because since he had *blobbed* his  units together, I was able to take advantage and blow them all up in a  single hit. After that, he reduced the amount of units he had together,  and began to dart and weave with much smaller battlegroups. He  recognised that I had a certain ability, and he adapted to it. That’s  the fundamentals of RTS combat: adapt to your opponents arsenal, and  tactics.

 So what _does _affect combat? We need look no further than the manual.

*Cards*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Strategic Cards:* These cards range in  capability from destroying buildings, to boosting economy, to stopping  an enemy from attacking you. Strategy Cards, as the name implies, are  played solely on the Strategy Map and aim to give you an
edge before going into battle.
*Mercenary Cards:* Mercenaries are hired guns that are  activated during the deployment phase before actual combat. These cards  may range in capability from a group of Troopers to a heavy Juggernaut  flagship. Use these cards to catch your opponent off-guard, or to  increase your army’s potency in a big battle. Mercenary Cards are solely  played during the deployment phase before combat.
*Dragon Skill Cards*: The deployment of these type of  cards give your dragon the ability to equip a skill that you otherwise  may not have in possession. This way, your dragon may wield a very  powerful skill that can cause havoc during battle without having  completed the necessary research. Dragon Skill Cards are solely played  during the deployment phase before combat, and these skills  will disappear after the real-time combat is over.
*Unit Buff Cards:* These cards are a one-time use buff  on a specific unit type in real-time battle. They affect the statistics  of a specific unit type in a beneficial way, giving your troops more  power in combat. For example, Troopers may get an increase in attack  speed or damage during the entire real-time battle. They are solely  played during the deployment phase before combat. Unit Debuff Cards:  These cards are a one-time use debuff on a specific unit type in  real-time battle. They affect the statistics of a specific unit type  deployed by the enemy in a detrimental way, reducing their power in  combat. For example, enemy Hunters may get a decrease in movement speed  or in damage done during the entire real-time battle. They are solely  played during the deployment phase before combat.​*Real-time Strategy Buildings*

 As I mentioned before, it’s important to understand what each  building can produce, and how to use that unit. The follow buildings are  available in the game, but be careful, because you only have a finite  number of locations on which to build them. Choose wisely, and  strategically. Putting a War Factory in your main base might seem  strategically logical, since it has the strongest units, but they cost  much more, and you might find yourself too poor to produce them in time,  relying on a Battle Forge farther back.


*Battle Forge*: This is your standard production  facility for Infantry-based units. Troopers, Grenadiers, Warlocks and  Shamans are all produced from this building.
*War Factory*: With advanced tech comes a new  facility, and you’ll need a Factory to produce machinery-based units.  Hunters, Armours and Devastators will make their way to the battlefield  from this building.
*Aerofactory*: The Airport is the production facility of Air-based units such as Imp Fighters, Bombers and Zeppelins.
*Shipyard*: A Harbour functions as the production  facility of your fleet. Transports, Cruisers and Juggernauts are all  produced in the Harbour.
*Ground Turret*: Basic ground-to-ground base defence that fires at a single enemy unit.
*Air Turret*: Base defence that is only able to shoot Air units with great efficiency.
*Mortar Turret*: Long-range splash damage base defence, meant to destroy clusters of enemy units.
 *An extensive look at the units availaible, and their upgrades*

*Trooper*
*Trooper*: The basic, most standard unit fit for all-around ground combat; strength in numbers.
_Strong against: Infantry-type units; in large groups can be quite effective against any ground-based units. _
_Weak against: Higher tech units; splash damage units such as Bomber Balloons and Devastators; Air units._​*Upgrades:*


Troopers Enhanced Engines: Increases the movement speed of your Troopers.
Spoils of War: Allows Troopers to fully capture enemy buildings.  The building, once captured, will be under your full control for the  remainder of the battle.
For the Empire!: Your Trooper’s core overloads, disabling his main  attack and making him explode upon contact with enemy units or  buildings, dealing significant damage but destroying him in the process.
 *Grenadier*
*Grenadier*: The first unit with anti-air capabilities; has a long attack range and is an excellent choice against heavy armoured units.
_Strong against: Armours, player dragons and Air units (when in sizeable numbers) _
_Weak against: Hunters; splash damage units such as Bomber Balloons and Devastators_​*Upgrades:*


Imp Binoculars: This increases the attack range of your Grenadiers.
Enhanced Explosives: Your Grenadiers will gain a significant increase to their area-of-effect damage impact.
Chemical Warfare: The Grenadiers will fire off a hazardous  projectile that diseases enemy units upon impact, dealing damage over  time; activated ability.
 *Shaman*
*Shaman*: Functions as a field medic;  capable of healing others in and out of battle; very fragile and cannot  defend himself; has multiple skills at his disposal.
_Strong when mixed into armies as support, but weak when left  alone as he has no attack and is easily taken down without allied units  to cover him._​*Upgrades*:


Cripple: Casts a spell upon the enemy to paralyze and root them in fear. Enemy units will be held in place and unable to
retaliate for the duration of the spell.
Immunity: Casts a protective shield around the target friendly unit, increasing its defense significantly.
Charm: Allows your Shamans to take full control over mind and body  of an enemy unit, enabling you to use that unit against its own master  for the duration of the spell.
 *Warlock*
*Warlock*: Slow, but dangerously  disruptive unit capable of casting several offensive spells. Can defend  himself, but is not meant to fight for an extended duration as the unit  is slow and unable to take out the heavier units by itself. Meant to be  used as an offensive spell caster,
not a direct combat unit.​*Upgrades*:


Cloak: Casts a spell that shifts your Warlocks into hiding in the  shadows for a limited amount of time, where they may escape to live  another fight.
Meet the Beetles: Turns an enemy unit into a harmless ladybird,  disabling its attack and usage of spells for a limited amount of time.
Death From Above: Summons fire and brimstone from the sky to  rain down upon your enemies, dealing massive area-of-effect damage over  the target area.
 *Hunter
**Hunter*: Fast moving, guerrilla-type fighting unit.
_Strong against: Infantry type units, Air units and player dragon (when Hunter has ‘A Bird in the Hand’ researched) _
_Weak against: Devastators, Armours, Juggernauts, Air units and player dragon (when Hunter has ‘A Bird in the Hand researched)_​Upgrades:


Revelation: Enables your Hunters to detect cloaked units in an area around them; passive ability.
Teleportation: Hunters are able to teleport to a distant friendly unit, enabling for fast travel across the map.
A Bird in the Hand: Equips your Hunters with rockets, enabling them to effectively fire at air units.
 *Armour*
*Armour*: Good all-round offensive and defensive unit; can take a lot of punishment before biting the dust.
_Strong against: Infantry type units apart from Grenadiers, Hunters, Devastators _
_Weak against: Grenadiers, Air units, player dragon, Juggernauts_​*Upgrades*:


Public Transportation: Armours gain the capacity to load and unload  Troopers and Grenadiers, transporting them over the battlefield.
You’re Mine: Allows your Armours to drop ground mines into the field, which will explode upon contact with enemy units.
Short Sharp Shock: Your Armours will release a powerful  shockwave, dealing massive damage to nearby enemy units in contact with  them.
 *Devastator*
*Devastator*: Siege-type unit, strong in assaulting fortified positions and holding the line.
_Strong against: All ground-based units in general, especially when clustered together _
_Weak against: Armours, Air units and player dragon_​*Upgrades*:


Devastator Enhanced Engines: Increases the movement speed of your Devastators.
On the Double: Allows your Devastators to fire their cannons twice  in rapid succession, reducing single-shot damage but  significantly increasing overall damage done; passive ability.
Besiege: Enables siege-mode, which allows Devastators to  fortify their position in place, giving up mobility for increased attack  range. Devastators are able to go freely in and out of siege-mode on  command.
 *Imp*
*Imp Fighter*: Dedicated anti-Air unit, has a limited attack on ground units with research unlocked.
_Strong against: Air units, if wielding the ‘Bombs Away’ upgrade;  Armours, Devastators, Juggernauts, Infantry type units apart from  Grenadiers _
_Weak against: Grenadiers, Hunters with ‘A Bird in the Hand’ researched, Ironclads_​*Upgrades:*


Bombs Away: Equips your Imp Fighters with bombs, which allows  your Imp Fighters— who are otherwise dedicated anti-Air units— to  attack ground units.
War of Attrition: Imp Fighters’ attacks will slow down their enemies’ attack speed.
Iron Plating: Gives a significant health boost to Imp Fighters by upgrading their materials.
 *Bomber*
*Bomber Balloon*: Dangerous against  clumped-up units; very powerful antiground attack but susceptible to  Anti-Air. Strong against: All ground-based units in general apart  from large groups of Grenadiers; even more effective when enemy units  are clustered together Weak against: Large groups of Grenadiers; Hunters  with ‘A Bird in the Hand’ researched; Imp Fighters, Ironclads​*Upgrades*:


Mine High Club: Bombers gain the capacity to lay air mines, which will explode upon contact with enemy units.
Revelation: Enables your Bombers to detect cloaked units in an area around them; passive ability.
Enhanced Explosives: Gives a significant increase to Bombers’ area-ofeffect damage.
 *Zeppelin*
*Zeppelin*: Utility unit that can cloak  entire groups of friendly units, as well as increase their attack range  significantly when flying within vicinity.
_Strong when mixed into armies as support, but weak when left alone as they have no attack and are easily taken down_
_ without friendly units to cover them._​*Upgrades*:


Fly, My Flaming Pretties!: Allows Zeppelins to unleash multiple fire-bats on an enemy air unit, dealing massive damage.
Fog of War: Enables Zeppelins to cloak themselves and a group of units in the area for a limited amount of time.
Mustard Gas: Zeppelins cast down a smoky cloud of poisonous gas  upon their enemies, dealing consistent damage over time in an area of  effect that persists for a limited duration.
 *Transport*
*Transport*: Meant to transport your units across the map; can cloak and even self-destruct when all else fails.
_Weak in general combat but can defend itself. Has approximately  the same killing power as a Trooper and, as such, should not be brought  for its firepower alone._​*Upgrade*s:


Cloak: Activates the Transport’s cloaking device, enabling it to hide from the enemy for a limited amount of time.
Minesweeper: Enables your Transports to sweep mines from the water, rendering them useless.
For the Empire!: Causes your Transports to activate their  self-destruct mechanism, disabling their primary attack and allowing  them to explode on contact with enemy units, but destroying them in the  process.
 *Ironclad*
*Ironclad*: Dedicated naval and anti-air fighting unit; can intercept enemy projectiles and detect mines or cloaked units.
_Strong against: Air units, Naval units, player dragon _
_Weak against: Ground-based units_​*Upgrades*:


Revelation: Enables your Ironclads to detect cloaked units in an area around them; passive ability.
On Guard: Your Ironclads may activate an improved defensive  targeting mechanism, targeting and shooting down incoming enemy  projectiles in an area near them for the duration of the skill.
Sea Mine-Maids: Allows your Ironclads to deploy sea mines that will
explode upon contact with enemy units.
 *Juggernaut*
*Juggernaut*: The flagships at sea;  extremely strong both in offense and defence; can launch tactical  warheads and may create back-up Imp Fighters when being assailed from  the air.
_Strong against: Ground-based units _
_Weak against: Ironclads; Fighters with ‘A Bird in the Hand’ upgrade; Bomber Balloons, Devastators_​*Upgrades*:


Imp Binoculars: Increases the attack range of your Juggernauts.
Imp Backup: Allows your Juggernauts to deploy Imp Fighters from  their position, providing air support when needed; each Fighter  costs the regular amount of Recruits otherwise required.
Imp Bunker Buster: Your Juggernauts can launch an extremely  potent tactical warhead that deals an enormous amount of area-of-effect  damage in a target area. Due to the strength of this attack, the warhead  is targetable and can be destroyed before it reaches its point of  impact.
 As you can see, the relatively humble number of 14 units have a wide  variety of uses, strengths, and weaknesses. They have passive and active  upgrades, and each of these passive and active upgrades can either help  your ally units, or hinder the enemy. Some units, too, are weaker  against the players Dragon than others. There are mines, stealth  abilities, AOE, DOT’s, and other abilities useful in the field of  combat. Allowing them to clump together, and merely fire on the enemy,  is not a good idea in multiplayer – since your opponent will be using  the abilities and strategies at his disposal to full effect.

*Dragon skills*

 If you’re of a more naturalistic disposition, you could use the  Dragon as a nice, free-moving camera to look over the rolling hills of  Rivellon. If that’s you, then stop reading, because you’re mad. The  Dragon has its own set of skills, so let’s look at _all of them._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Passive Skills*:


*Rejuvenation*: Permanently and drastically increases the Dragon’s health generation when out of combat.
*Aura of Restoration*: The Dragon emits an aura that increases health generation to nearby allied units.
*Aura of Annihilation*: The Dragon emits an aura that increases the damage done by nearby allied units.
*Aura of Frailty*: The Dragon emits an aura that reduces enemy units’ attack range significantly.
*Blood Leech*: Gives the Dragon a vampiric embrace,  allowing it to permanently replenish a portion of its own life with each  attack that deals damage.
*Devastation*: Permanently increases.
*Soar*: Permanently increases the Dragon’s flight speed during normal and jetpack flight.
*Scales of Stee*l: The Dragon’s natural armour gets  reinforced with an increased layer of scales and muscle, significantly  increasing defence against attacks.
 *Active Skills:*


*Breaching Fire*: The Dragon overheats its breath, dealing increased damage to medium and heavy units, such as Devastators or Armours.
*Salvation*: The Dragon heals a portion of its health over a small period of time.
*Dread Roar*: The Dragon strikes fear into the hearts  of many, paralyzing them in place and stopping them from acting for  a limited amount of time.
*Aegis*: The Dragon casts a protective spell around an allied unit, significantly increasing its defence for a set amount of time.
*Bastion*: The Dragon casts a defensive shield around  itself, increasing the amount of punishment it can take for a  limited amount of time.
*Chameleon Hide*: The dragon almost completely disappears from sight for a limited amount of time.
*Unveil*: Allows the Dragon to see through enemies’ disguises, revealing cloaked units in an area around it.
*Cleansing Charge*: Cleanses friendly units within the Dragon’s area of effect from negative effects such as Fear, Sabotage, etc.
*Mass Restoration*: The Dragon replenishes the health of target allied units and all friendly units in its vicinity.
*Sabotage*: The Dragon fires a burst of energy that  disables the primary function of an enemy building or unit. This will  stop the building from being able to construct or research for a  limited amount of time. It will also stop enemy units from being able  to attack or use skills.
*Pillar of Restoration*: The Dragon casts a pillar of restoring energy that reaches skyward and heals all the units in its vicinity for its duration.
*Pillar of Flame*: The Dragon casts a column of consuming fire that deals damage to units within its vicinity for its duration.
*Charm:* The Dragon casts a domination spell upon an enemy unit, gaining total control over it for a limited amount of time.
*Acid Blaze*: The Dragon’s glands add acid to its fireballs, which deal both damage on impact and damage over time.
*Purifying Flames*: The Dragon invokes a healing  breath, infusing its fireballs with a restorative power capable of  mending the wounds of friendly units.
*Eye of the Patriarch*: Unleashes a single, massive fireball dealing extreme punishment in an area of effect.
*Friends with Benefits*: The Dragon casts a  protective shield on a friendly unit, which reduces damage taken and, in  turn, the Dragon receives healing whenever the unit deals damage.
*Ray of Power*: A ray is created between the Dragon  and an allied unit, giving the unit a huge damage increase as long as  the link between both remains.
*Inspire*: The Dragon inspires a friendly unit to increase its attack speed and movement speed significantly.
*Advance!*: The Dragon invigorates those around him, significantly increasing all friendly units’ movement speed.
*Berserker Roar*: The Dragon roars ferociously in an  area around him, causing all friendly units to gain a huge increase to  attack speed, but taking increased damage in return.
*Crippling Roar*: The Dragon roars powerfully in an  area around him, rendering all enemies incapable of attacking or using  skills for a limited amount of time.
*Call of Valour*: The Dragon roars defiantly around  him, causing all friendly units to gain an increase in damage output and  armour fora limited amount of time.
 Each of these skills, and the skills of the units, offer (in my  experience, anyway) rich and varied strategic opportunity to out-wit  your opponent. I’ve deliberately left out the different card types, and  upgrades, because I don’t want you losing your perfect 20:20 vision, but  the buff and debuff cards of course mean that you’ve to work around  certain units weakened, or strengthened, by cards played.

*AoE skills, and why blobbing your units is generally a bad idea*

 Crippling Roar is an example of a skill that might be used against  you, if you clump your units together. This skills effectively stops you  from attacking for a certain amount of time, giving the enemies Dragon,  and his units, ample opportunity to wipe you out simply because you had  too many units in one spot. Pillar of Flame is another damaging AoE,  and Eye of the Patriarch is the aforementioned skill I used at the tech  demo. Units, too, have abilities and skills that’ll damage large clumps  of other units. For instance, bombers can destroy a whole battalion if  they’re all clumped together, and artillery from Armour or Juggernauts  will likely wipe them out, too. Mustard gas from the Zeppelins will  cloud groups of enemies, Chemical Warfare from the Grenadiers can do a  similar amount of damage.

 It’s simply not true that, in multiplayer and the later single player  campaign, bombarding your enemies with blobs of units is a good idea,  and if you thought that there wasn’t much to _Dragon Commander’_s RTS component – the majority of the game – think again. 

Quelle: Why Dragon Commander Isn’t All About Blobs – All the Units, Skills, and Abilities - PCGMedia


----------



## Joschi1980 (20. Juli 2013)

Das ist echt ein richtig gutes Review, gerade das mit dem turtlen/blobben/bunkern ist mir auch aufgefallen und ich muss echt sagen, ich hab lieber nen Spiel wo ich mir überlegen muss was ich mit meinen Einheiten mache, als einfach alles auf einen Haufen zu ziehen und rum zu zergen.


----------



## LordCrash (25. Juli 2013)

Neue Infos:

Für Käufer der Retailversion von Dragon Commander (gibt extra eine deutsche Box-Version!) ist ein Day-One Patch zum downloaden obligatorisch. Das liegt einfach daran, dass im Laufe der Closed Beta praktisch täglich Dinge verbessert und angepasst werden und das Spiel aber irgendwann ins Presswerk muss, was schon geschehen ist.

Wer mehr zu den Hintergründen wissen will, dem empfehle ich (mal wieder) Swen Vinckes Blog, dort beschreibt er die Gründe dafür im Detail. Der Blog ist überhaupt eine der besten Informationsquellen über Spieleentwicklung, die es im Netz zu finden gibt. 

On last minute changes & media | Swen Vincke @ Larian Studios


----------



## Morwenth (25. Juli 2013)

oh cool
danke für die info 
hört sich ja sehr gut an, dass sie wirklich feedback ernstgenommen und einiges verbessert haben

hört man gern, auch wenn solche day-one patches natürlich immer fluch und segen zugleich sind ^^


----------



## LordCrash (26. Juli 2013)

Wer übrigens noch Lust hat, sich das Spiel mal unverbindlich in der Beta anzusehen (bisher leider nur MP), es gibt gerade neue Keys hier:

Gewinnspiel: Dragon Commander - Gewinnspiel - Gameswelt


----------



## Joschi1980 (26. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Infos, ein Tag 1 Patch wird hoffentlich auch mit meiner Leitung stemmbar sein. Und ein ganz großes Dankeschön für die Seite mit den Keys, hatte mittlerweile einige Bekannte auf das Spiel heiß gemacht nur damit sie dann keinen Key finden konnten ._.


----------



## LordCrash (5. August 2013)

*Review: Divinity: Dragon Commander*

by Ben Textor on 04 Aug 2013         




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Larian Studios has always been known as the “_Divinity_ developer”. The last game in the series, “_Divinity II,_”  released to positive critical scores and as its highly acclaimed  expansions released, the series grew a dedicated fan-base. There’s no  doubt the safest thing the studio could have possibly done was make  another action-RPG in the vein of _Divinity 2; _but that’s not what they announced. Instead, Larian Studios revealed that the next_ Divinity_  game would be a mishmash of genres, providing turn-based strategy,  real-time strategy and aerial combat, all while mixing in a fair amount  of political simulation. Unfortunately, many who considered themselves  fans of the past _Divinity_ games spoke-out against the new  direction for the series. Stating that they would be skipping this  particular entry, citing the fact that Larian really only had experience  in RPG development, and that the _Divinty_ series should not leave the genre that made it so popular. This all makes _Dragon Commande_r an astronomical risk for Larian studios.

_Dragon Commander_ opens up with the story of a troubled  empire whose even-more troubled emperor was killed by some of his  rowdier offspring who were spawned by his love-affair with a dragon who  could take the form of a human woman. That’s quite the mouthful.  

Anyways, it is revealed that you are the late emperor’s one and only  good-natured descendant, and just happen to have the ability to turn  into a dragon. You’re then recruited by a kind wizard who wants to bring  peace back to the empire. So, as you may have guessed, the goal of the  game is to conquer all of your unsavory siblings’ land and bring peace  to the empire.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 While the story may not be particularly interesting, it does mesh remarkably well with _Dragon Commander’s_  several gameplay hooks which can be broken into three phases. The first  is what I like to call the “Civilization” phase, because it plays a  whole lot like  _Sid Meier’s Civilization_. The second stage is the real-time strategy phase and  last but not least is the political phase in which you pass or deny the  creation of different laws. Cramming all of these drastically different  elements into a single experience is pretty impressive on its own. But  even more impressive is that they all work really well, and that there  really isn’t much skimping on any of the three fronts.

 Like I said, the first phase plays very similarly to _Sid Meier’s Civilization,_ the only real difference being that you’re already at war with everyone, so there’s no need to negotiate for peace.This  phase shoots into a view of an entire map of conquerable territories.  During this phase units can be moved, structures that give small  advantages can be built, new kinds of units (or upgrades for existing  units) are researched, and new abilities can be unlocked for your  dragon-self. This phase is also used to initiate battles; you can either  duke it out with your foes in the RTS phase, or you can leave the brawl  in the hands of one of your AI generals for a small fee. The one knock I  have against this phase is that some of its rules aren’t clearly  presented — even in the game’s tutorial. The most confusing one is how  to determine how far units can move. Luckily, it’s not very complicated,  but discovering how it works does take a unnecessary amount of digging —  especially when the game has a tutorial that should (ideally) teach you  this sort of thing.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 The RTS phase can almost be avoided entirely, but it’s so fun that there’s no reason to _not_  play it. It plays like a pretty standard RTS, you start out with your  units at one base, and over time you branch out to several other  pre-determined base locations. One of the most interesting things about  this phase is how much the civilization phase informs the result of your  RTS battles. If your enemy has any sort of advantage over you (more  units, better upgrades, etc), you will lose almost ninety-percent of the  time, and vice-versa. This is sort of a shame, because it doesn’t  really feel like there’s much you can do using your strategic skills,  besides adding importance to the Civilization phase that might not have  existed otherwise. There are ways to give yourself a slight advantage,  though. There are cards available over the course of the game that will  summon mercenary units to fight for you during battle, and there is, of  course, the whole “you can turn into a dragon wearing a jet pack at  pretty much any time during the game” thing.

 Surprisingly, the dragon combat feels incredible. While in what we’ll  call ‘Dragon Mode,” you can command units, and order for the creation  of new units, but on top of that, zip very speedily around the map and  shoot fireballs at your foes. Dragon Mode in incredibly satisfying, and  can even lead to makeshift dog-fights in multiplayer games.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 The third phase is quite probably the most intriguing one: the  political stage. During this stage, players are tasked with going to  short meetings with five of their advisers that are all members of the  game’s different races. One will state an idea for a new law, and the  others will either agree that it is a good idea, or present their reason  for it being a bad one, but it is up for you to decide. I was pretty  shocked by this, but the game presents you with all of today’s most  hotly discussed laws and gives you the decision to either pass them, or  deny them. For example, there’s one point where one of your advisers  explains that there was a recent tragedy where a young wizard went  wand-happy, and purposefully slaughtered several of his peers. It is  also mentioned that he played lots of “games,” so the adviser states  that it might be a good idea to ban violent games and you’re given the  choice. Sound familiar? The game is full of these highly-controversial  questions, and being the one in charge of passing/denying these laws  gave me a real sense of importance. At the same time, however, your  answers carry a great deal of weight. Each answer has a consequence.  Your answer might make your population go down, make your gold-income go  down or make your factories’ production slow.

 It’s also worth mentioning that the game looks gorgeous, particularly  in the RTS segments. Despite the fact that a bulk of the time in the  phase is spent zoomed very far away from your units, by zooming in  you’ll discover that they are actually very detailed. In addition to  that, the in-game dialog is well acted-out and was seemingly written  with great care. There are also a generous handful of clever lines that  made me laugh out loud.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Closing Comments: *_

 It’s a shame that so many people are opposed to the idea of a  new-direction for the Divinity series. Even if its main story leaves  much to be desired and some of its rules aren’t presented particularly  well, _Dragon Commander_ is a whole lot of fun. I urge everyone, even skeptical Divinity fans, to give _Dragon Commander_ a shot — especially if they’re amused by the notion of a dragon wearing a jet pack.

*4 *of 5

Quelle: http://www.hardcoregamer.com/2013/08/04/review-divinity-dragon-commander/


----------



## LordCrash (5. August 2013)

Divinity: Dragon Commander Reviews                            

_Posted by WorstUsernameEver at 1:27 am on 08.5.2013  _

A few early reviews have been released for _Divinity: Dragon Commander_,  Larian's RTS/TBS/RPG hybrid set in the Divinity universe. It's too  early to have an idea of what the consensus on the title will be, but  early impressions are certainly positive.

The Controller Online, 8/10.Divinity:  Dragon Commander does a great job of mixing styles to create a fresh  new take on the strategy game. Purists may feel it doesn’t go deep  enough in any one area, but its different layers come together to make  for an ultimately fun and complete game. If you’re looking for a truly  different strategy game, be sure to grab Dragon Commander.​Hardcore Gamer, 4/5.It’s  a shame that so many people are opposed to the idea of a new-direction  for the Divinity series. Even if its main story leaves much to be  desired and some of its rules aren’t presented particularly well, Dragon  Commander is a whole lot of fun. I urge everyone, even skeptical  Divinity fans, to give Dragon Commander a shot — especially if they’re  amused by the notion of a dragon wearing a jet pack.​Games.on.net, scoreless.Dragon  Commander is a hearty strategy title that’s both entertaining and  challenging. The RPG elements could be a tad better, but ultimately they  serve their purpose well by engaging you in the ‘why’ of your bid for  world domination, although the single-player doesn’t have much replay  value to it. The tactical battles are quick and intense, and they allow  you to beat the odds if you’re caught out. The only problem is, you can  only fight one battle yourself so choose wisely.​Entertainment Buddha, 8.5/10.There  is much to love about Dragon Commander. The game manages to combine  three different genres in a way that each feels fully realized. Gamers  of different tastes will surely learn to put biases aside and enjoy each  and every aspect of this unique and entertaining game. Larian Studios  has succeeded with Dragon Commander in making a fantasy game that dares  to be different. Dragon Commander is sure provide hours upon hours of  deep strategy that has a little of something for everyone to love.


Quelle: Divinity: Dragon Commander Reviews​


----------



## Joschi1980 (5. August 2013)

Morgen gehts richtig los!  die ganzen Reviews machen unglaublich viel Lust auf das Spiel und sind ja echt durchweg positiv. Habe auch noch ein Review gefunden, dass 9/10 Punkte gegeben hat.


----------



## LordCrash (5. August 2013)

* Impressions: Divinity – Dragon Commander (Single Player) *

Posted by Dominic Tarason August 5, 2013 at 1:54 pm                              




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Dragons With Jetpacks! Not the _official_ tagline for Divinity: Dragon Commander,  but it should be. It’s a ridiculous juxtaposition, equal parts “why  hadn’t anyone thought of that?” and “why would anyone ever think of  that!?” and a perfect reflection of the slightly unhinged design  philosophy behind the game.

 Larian may be a large studio by indie  standards, but they barely register as a blip on the radar of most  publishers, and Dragon Commander is an almost comically ambitious game.  Part action-RTS, part turn-based strategy boardgame and part  political-themed fantasy roleplaying game. It’s the kind of concept  that’s almost unheard of in modern gaming, a relic unearthed from the  Amiga era, but fully modern in its presentation. The big question, much  like the concept of Jetpack Dragons, is whether these disparate elements  work in harmony or leave a smoking crater in the ground.

 It’s hard not to approach a game like  Dragon Commander with a mixture of childish glee and dread as almost  every proposed feature of the game could be brilliant or terrible,  depending on just what angle it’s approached from. Blending action and  strategy has been done well before, but if either element is half-baked,  then they tend to negatively impact each other. Turn-based strategy is a  tricky proposition, too, especially in this context, with the strategy  map gameplay needing to be robust enough to support the presence of  real-time tactical combat, but not such a focus as to completely  override your battlefield decisions or vice versa. Most worrying is the  idea of fantasy politics; at best, it could hit on the wry social  commentary of the Discworld series, but at worst, it could be  heavy-handed contemporary soapboxing wrapped up in fantasy clothing.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Thankfully, Dragon Commander pulls it  off, for the most part. The setting, shared with Larian’s long-running  Divinity series of RPGs, falls closer to the Pratchett end of the scale  than Tolkien, set in one of the vast and mostly-undocumented gulfs of  time in Rivellon’s history. Your father, a powerful technologist  emperor, has been murdered by his legitimate (yet slightly insane/evil)  children, and things are generally looking a little civil-warry, so it’s  up to you, an illegitimate, princely heir to the throne, to take back  the empire and reunite the fractured kingdoms.

 Unlike your barmy half-siblings, you  have three notable advantages going for you: the support of the ancient  wizard Maxos, the techno-magical flying flagship Aurora (which Maxos  stole for you) and the fact that your mother was a dragon, meaning that  your dad had a thing for powerful, scaly women and that you can  shapeshift between human and giant fire-breathing reptilian forms at  will._“Every choice is going to please somebody and upset  someone else, and the game never judges. Every single option has its own  rewards and penalties”_​The gameplay alternates between three  playmodes, starting with the RPG-lite adventures of the Aurora. You’ll  hop from chamber to chamber, talking to your generals, ambassadors and  (eventually) your wife for backstory, humor and political gain. You’ll  also spend the research points produced by your held territories (more  on that later) on new units, upgrades for your existing troops or new  spells/powers for your personal dragon form.

 The characters themselves are pretty  broadly cartoonish stereotypes, but with a dash of nuance each, and over  the course of the three-act campaign (the first is a glorified  tutorial, admittedly), you’ll learn quite a bit about them, and from the  second act onwards, you can stumble upon additional character arcs,  assuming favourable conditions with the nations/commanders involved.  While seemingly superficial at first, the game does a great job at  grounding you in its world, rather than just having you sit above it  all, passing judgement on the peons below.

 Dragon Commander has caught some flak in  the press already for its portrayal of female characters (especially  the princesses), and while there is some debate to be had on the  subject, I think “portrayal is not necessarily endorsement” is something  to keep in mind here. Yes, the princesses have no shortage of cleavage  on display, but they’re also sent by their respective nations to try and  sway you (the Dragon Prince) into acting further in their favor. Sex  and politics have always been bedfellows, so to speak.

 It’s also of note that just about every  character, male, female, undead or reptile, has their own personal  agenda, and everyone has a strong role to play in the story that has  knock-on effects on the strategic and tactical gameplay. Another area  that has borne controversy is their choice to have the political debates  aboard the ship mirror real-world issues, with the various races  fitting into broad political party archetypes. Do you please the elves,  imps and lizards by allowing gay marriage? Then you’ll upset the  socially regressive and capitalist dwarves and the devoutly religious  undead. Every choice is going to please somebody and upset someone else,  and the game never judges. Every single option has its own rewards and  penalties, some of which (like forcing conscription into your armies)  stay in effect the entire game.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 The second core part of the game is the  strategic map. Closer to Risk than Total War, it plays out very much  like a strategy board-game and would probably work pretty well purely by  itself. Starting with a single territory and a scant few units (each  piece on the board represents a squad in tactical combat), you expand  into new territories and fight enemy forces for their land, with the aim  of capturing the enemy capital and holding it until that enemy leader  is defeated. This is also where the initially-superficial political and  roleplaying elements are most strongly felt as your approval ratings  with each race are represented as a support multiplier in territories  you hold.
 Each region on the map is ruled by one  of the five races (Undead, Elves, Lizards, Imps or Dwarves), and if  you’ve gone to great lengths to please a race, you’ll find yourself  making more money per turn and being able to recruit more troops from  their land. Conversely, if you anger them, you’ll be looking at  nearly-useless territories that are more hassle than it’s worth to even  claim.

 When two armies clash, gameplay moves to  the RTS segment, arguably the most important and fleshed out element of  the game, where the two armies fight over resource and building points.  While you start out with a force based upon whatever pieces you moved  on the strategic map, unless you’ve got an overwhelming numerical  advantage, you’ll want to capture the various control points around each  battle map. By capturing recruitment points, you earn the single  resource of the game (recruits), and by capturing building points, you  can construct factories that’ll let you spend these points on new  temporary (they don’t carry back to the strategic map) units.

 After 90 seconds or so have passed, you  can also summon yourself, the dragon, onto the battlefield at roughly  the cost of a medium combat unit. Once on the battlefield, the HUD and  controls change somewhat. Playing a bit like an action-RPG in this mode,  you effectively act as a highly mobile spellcasting ‘hero’ unit,  capable of spearheading an attack, although still fragile enough to be  crushed instantly if you fly into an overwhelmingly dense wall of  anti-air fire. If you unsummon yourself, you can jump back onto the  battlefield wherever and whenever you want, but if you die, you have to  pay the full summoning cost again._“…it takes a good long while to conquer a full campaign  map with three enemies, but it’s not quite as fully featured and  narrative-driven as I might have hoped”_​The RTS gameplay is much faster than you  might expect, with battles often ending within seconds if one player  has a significant starting advantage from the strategic map. If not,  then it’s a frantic back-and-forth almost reminiscent of Galcon,  Eufloria and other such RTS-lite games as you capture points, reinforce  and try to punish failed enemy attacks. To help avoid things getting  stuck in a perpetual stalemate, there’s a global limit to the number of  recruits that can be drafted during a single battle, so extended fights  will eventually come down to small bands of survivors trying to capture  points and avoid turrets, and also making your personal dragon-form an  essential stalemate-breaker, especially if you’ve researched a good  range of personal skills and power-ups.

 While you’re in dragon form, you can’t  micro-manage your troops quite as effectively, but with some hotkey  work, you can still boss them around while providing covering fire from  above. Sometimes, though, it’s easiest to just command from above,  especially if you want to use and target the special abilities of  upgraded units.

 One other area where the strategic map  bleeds into the RTS gameplay is in a deck of cards you draw from at  various points. Some may be played on the strategic layer to (for  example) double gold gained from one country for one turn, but others  are tactical advantages, like deploying an extra squad of mercenary  hovertanks in the next fight. As such, every decision from the RPG layer  down has effects that trickle down and affect the tactical gameplay,  and vice-versa, without overwhelming each other. It’s an interesting and  exciting balancing act, and for the most part, they pull it off.

 One element that is interesting in  gameplay terms, but not quite as fleshed out as it might be, are the  Generals. While they’ve got a decent bit to say on board your flagship,  their in-game effect is stand-ins for the default auto-battle system.  This might seem strange, but you can only fight one RTS battle a turn  (you can’t be in two countries at once, after all), so assigning  generals to cover for you is useful, but they do seem to be both the  least-developed characters in terms of dialogue and in terms of visible  gameplay effects.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 One area that’s acceptable, but not  amazing, is the campaign structure itself. The story mode is set across  three campaign maps, although the first is effectively a short tutorial,  meaning that 90% of the gameplay happens in the second and third acts.  It’s longer than it sounds, taking a good long while to conquer a full  campaign map with three enemies, but it’s not quite as fully featured  and narrative-driven as I might have hoped, and there’s nothing quite as  dramatic going on as the world-altering chaos of Divinity 2′s later  acts. While there are a couple of plot twists along the way, they never  really feel fully reflected in how the campaign plays out.

 There is, however, a Custom Campaign  single-player mode that effectively skips the first act and drops you  into the second, wife assigned already, into a customized world, using a  map of your choice, and with some tweakable rules. That, plus a good  range of difficulty settings (Hard takes off all the AI limitations,  letting them abuse unit special powers as badly as you can), does give  you a solid amount to chew on once you’re done with the main plot.

 As gorgeous as Dragon Commander looks,  it’s still a fairly low-budget game, but Larian have managed to hide  this exceptionally well. The scattered few cutscenes are simple  animatics with a single narrator, and the Aurora is just a handful of  static environments with various little background animations to make  things feel a little more lively. Your generals, advisors and other  notable figures are all seen just standing in place, waiting for your  click, and they’ve saved money on animating the many talking-head  dialogues through effective (if occasionally wobbly) use of facial  motion-capture. Likewise, they’ve cut some corners in the real-time  combat sections, with all factions sharing the same dozen or so unit  types, just with different colour pallettes, and there aren’t a huge  number of battle maps, either. You’ll probably not notice any of this  unless you go actively looking, though; this small, independent Belgian  studio have managed to imitate AAA production values at a fraction of  the cost, and that’s impressive._“…this complex interlocking web of systems really should be experienced if you’re a strategy or RPG fan.”_​These impressions are _technically_  incomplete. We’re just taking a look at the single-player component of  the game right now as it’s almost impossible to judge the multiplayer  value of a new strategy game until at least a few days (or even weeks)  after launch. While Larian were kind enough to invite us to some  pre-release multiplayer testing events, we’ve opted out in favour of  testing the game out under live-fire conditions, so to speak.

 As it stands, the single-player has  already provided enough entertainment for me to give this a wholehearted  recommendation, and while the campaign itself is a little more limited  than I would have liked, the custom campaign mode and difficulty options  give it a solid degree of replay value. One area where the game  absolutely does stand out aesthetically is the music. Normally, you’d  expect a standard fantasy RPG score for something with so many elves and  dragons, but composer Kirill Pokrovsky has provided us with something  almost as unique as the game itself. While there are traditional fantasy  elements here, there’s a strong electronic vibe running through it all  (reflecting the magical steampunk technology fairly well), and even some  brief lapses into outright synth-rock during combat reminiscent of  Command & Conquer’s finest themes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 There’s no doubt that there’s room for  growth and improvement here, and perhaps even an expansion pack or two,  but Dragon Commander pulls off the seemingly impossible anyway. While  the gameplay in the final product is a little more pedestrian and  down-to-earth than the high-flying concepts put forward in the earliest preview trailers, all the core elements are enjoyable by themselves, but are interwoven well enough as to result in a truly coherent whole.

 Political decisions may eventually boil  down to numerical perks or disadvantages on the battlefield, but it does  mean that following your heart might not always be the fastest or most  effective way to victory, making it far more interesting and effective  than almost any binary morality system in an RPG, and a pyrrhic victory  on the battlefield can often mark the start of a slow, painful defeat on  the strategic map. While none of the three core pillars of Dragon  Commander’s gameplay would be particularly great taken by themselves,  this complex interlocking web of systems really should be experienced if  you’re a strategy or RPG fan.

Divinity: Dragon Commander is out tomorrow (Tuesday, August 6th) on Windows PCs via Steam for $40  or your regional equivalent, with a 10% discount for owners of Divinity  2. We’ll be giving the multiplayer side of the game a proper poke once  the launch-day dust has settled and the matchmaking seems to be  functioning. Still, the game is easily recommendable, even taken as a  purely solo experience.

Quelle: Impressions: Divinity - Dragon Commander (Single Player) - Indie Statik


----------



## LordCrash (6. August 2013)

*Divinity: Dragon Commander review*

         By Michael Cromwell | Tuesday,6th August 2013




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Market analysts scratch their heads as they contemplate the synergy  between RTS, RPG, and hands on third person Dragon combat. Like the  revolutionaries behind the pb’n'j sandwich, thrust into the palms of  consumers without proper direction, their first reactions are those of  confusion, and if you’re British, horror. None can deny how well these  things go together, and you know, the old saying goes ‘if it works, it  ain’t stupid.’ It does work, but you need to know what you’re getting  into. Sometimes reviews seem useless, but Larian have delivered  something so esoteric that a bit of prep will do you no harm.

 At its core, _Dragon Commander_ is an RTS; it has 14 varied  and balanced units, strategic emplacements, vast and expansive maps  which differ in geometry based on the world map, Rivellon, and a series  of Dragon and unit upgrades, with buildings on the campaign map to  supplement combat. All the requisite features of an RTS are there, but  another 50% of the game is something completely different.

 On the peripheries of its core, _Dragon Commander_ is an RPG.  It’s a little fanciful, and much of it is dialogue based – so don’t  expect to go walking around your command ship like Commander Shepard –  but every line of dialogue has the potential to affect outcomes on the  battlefield. Put simply: the RTS and RPG components of _Dragon Commander_  aren’t separate, they’re completely intertwined. You are a commander  further than merely dishing out orders, and actually, that’s something  we’ve not really seen in a major RTS before, if any.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_Characters are written with detailed and eloquent dialogue throughout the game’s campaign._

 Your natural assumption might be to think that Larian skimped on the  mechanics of either or, because creating a decent RTS and a decent RPG  is rare enough these days. A veteran studio of RPG’s, Larian know what  they’re doing in that department, but what about the RTS side of things?  The campaign, featuring past games’ Maxos, has you, a lowly Dragon  Commander trying to earn the respect of his peers, a colourful selection  of characters from five potential races, including The Undead, Elves,  Dwarves, Imps and Lizards. Each of these races are represented by a  council member, and each council member is in charge of the people and  laws of their faction.

 What does this have to do with RTS, you might be asking. Well, each  of the races inhabit a country on the world map of Rivellon, and the  decisions you make affect your popularity with each faction. If you  upset the Undead, then you’ll be hard pressed to call in reinforcements  in an area inhabited by the Undead. Because of this, decisions you make  directly affect the potential gains and losses of the Risk style  campaign map.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_Things start off difficult, and then get harder._

 Split across a series of Acts, _Dragon Commander_‘s campaign  places your relatively weaker force on a single tile, against armies  which start with much greater resources. I found that if you made a  single mistake at the start of every Act, you’ll be dealing with a round  of restarts. The trick to success is fairly simple, but because it’s so  intimidating it’s hard to take the risk. Expand. Creating units on the  campaign map depends on the amount of recruits you’re able to employ on  that tile per turn, and the amount of gold in your depository, which  increases based on an amount per tile. Referring to the previous RPG  feature, if you annoy a faction upon which you’ve built a War Factory,  then expect fewer recruits per turn.

 Moving your units to a neighboring tile will gain control of it for  yourself, and you’ll gain any neutral units or buildings on it. Units  can typically move one tile per turn, and the campaign is laid out so  that vast distances may be strategically challenging to traverse. Once  you’ve captured a tile, you can build one of the games strategic  buildings on it, some offering useful strategic cards, and others  offering sabotage cards, or increased gold production.

  Strategic cards can be played on the campaign map to either sabotage  the opponent or offer economic boosts, but their most useful  implementation is in battles themselves. Cross an enemy tile, and you’ll  find yourself in an all out war. The battle system is similar to _Total War _in  preparation, using only the units you have on that tile at a given  time. The difference is you can either auto-resolve it with one of your  character-based generals (once per turn), or you can fight it yourself  with the aide of your Dragon superpowers.

 Before the battle starts, you’ve a chance to stack up some strategic  cards, which can offer boosts and perks varying from extra Dragon  abilities for one mission, or debuffs on specific enemy units. Your  force too weak to win? You can use a mercenary card to grant access to a  mercenary force. You can stack cards, too, meaning that if you jumped  on a tile with only a single unit, you could in theory stack up  mercenary cards and gain a complete army out of nowhere. However, when a  card is used, it’s gone for good until you unlock it again.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_Things go from hard to ‘oh my god what’?_

 It took me around 8 hours to complete the initial phase of the game,  Act 1, but at that stage the game didn’t have a tutorial. It does now,  and following on from my knowledge gained the first time around, I  managed to take over the smaller cluster of islands in only an hour.  That said, my knowledge on _Dragon Commander _didn’t go _too _far,  because Act II presents you with a greater sense of fear. Fighting on  more than one front, with an enemy directly behind you, is incredibly  difficult, and I’m not afraid to say that _Dragon Commander _is a hard game. It’s not a casual game, and you won’t find yourself breezing along even on the easiest difficulty setting.

 It’s easy to be overwhelmed if you play less aggressively, so don’t  be put off by the overwhelming sense of intimidation. After-all, you are  a Dragon!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_Jet-pack donging and fire-breathing bombardment._

 You are out-numbered most of the time, but that’s okay, because _Dragon Commander _is  balanced with the idea that you can take hands-on control of a Dragon  in mind. I found that you’re safe if your forces have an estimated  30-40% chance of survival if you play well with the Dragon, which might  sound like it’s an unfair advantage, but you’re out-numbered on multiple  fronts. It’s sort of the whole point of the game. While you entertain  classic RTS mechanics, after the 30 second battle mark, you’ve the  ability to press ‘R’ and jump right into direct control of a powerful  Dragon, with its own set of unlockable and upgradable skills.

 At the start, you pick from one of three different types. It’s not  set in stone, but they appear to be a tank, buffer, and all-rounder.  

Depending on your customizable Dragon skill layout, you can equip  yourself to buff, debuff, or outright damage the enemy. Things have  slightly changed from the beta, however, because now it seems your  Dragon can be easily overwhelmed by huge clusters of enemies. Because of  this, kiting and splitting up your units is a good idea. Blobbing units  in the middle to take the enemy force head on is, subsequently, a bad  idea, because you’ve lost your ability to micromanage unit and Dragon  abilities, and you’ll be overwhelmed. That’s a problem I consider fixed  compared to the closed beta.

http://pcgmedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/2013-08-06_00005.jpghttp://pcgmedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/2013-08-06_00005-592x333.jpg 
_Capture the base for Victory._

 Winning is a matter of overwhelming the enemy, capturing the most  resources, and destroying their base. Each side has a limited number of  recruitment’s, which varies on a number of things, such as if you’re  attacking or defending, so you’ve to be careful how you approach the  battle, even if you’re using your Dragon. _Dragon Commander_‘s  RTS element is enthralling fun, and the matches are designed to be  intense, but short, given the amount of them. There are a lot of moments  where you’ll find yourself defending a tough spot you just captured,  and you might have to fight the same fight a few times. You can  auto-resolve, but if matches were any longer, I could see myself  progressing very slowly. These short, intense bursts are just what _Dragon Commander_ needs.

 Because of this, multiplayer skirmishes differentiate themselves from  the crowd too. In visuals and design they seem similar to something  like _Supreme Commander, _but unlike in the campaign, _both _competitors  have a Dragon they can call out, making multiplayer matches slightly  longer than campaign matches, also offering a new level of skill: your  ability to control Dragon abilities, aiming his fire bolts.

http://pcgmedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/2013-08-06_00016-592x333.jpg 
_I married a stoned Elf, and I don’t regret it._

 Coming back to the RPG components, _Dragon Commander _goes the whole hog. There are _a lot _of  characters in this game, and those who are with you from the start  learn to either like or dislike you based on your behavior and the  decisions you make. The council members are separate to your generals,  who are there to be spoken to periodically. They opinions on _everything; _what  your wife does, who she is, or where she’s from will be relieved in  different ways to your compadre’s, and whether you win or lose will be  noticed by some of the… less eloquent generals.

 There’s a xenophobic lizard, a feminist, a sexy, out-spoken mechanic,  and a rough and ready brute, and they’re all with you on your journey.  After every victory or loss, you can return to your ship to explore and  chat to everyone on board. Each victory or loss might bring something  new, such as the opportunity to marry a stoned Elf – a proposition I  couldn’t turn away from – or a political decision.

http://pcgmedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/2013-08-06_00001.jpghttp://pcgmedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/2013-08-06_00001-592x333.jpg 
_The political depth is highly surprising._

 It’s already known by most at this point, but _Dragon Commander _features  something of an in depth political system. We mentioned before that  your decisions affected the campaign map, and this is where most of your  important decisions are made. Each of the council members will  proposition you with different political ideas, which are taken directly  from satirized versions of real world ideologies. There are themes of  homosexuality, unionising, substance abuse, taxation exemption, and  other political discussions taken from real world newspapers.

 Each character will discuss his view in the name of his race, and  you’ll have to hear everyone out before making your decision, a simple  yes or no. The dialogue is eloquent, lengthy, and really very well  considered. These are real discussions, based on real political  ideologies, and they could seriously have been taken out of the morning  newspaper. They’re not without a sense of humour, such as the religious  extremist Undead, and the weed loving Elf.

http://pcgmedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/2013-08-06_00014-592x333.jpg
_  You’ll find out who likes and dislikes you in the morning paper, just like real politics! _

Disrupt the agenda of a faction too many times, and you’ll find  yourself in a tight spot with the Councillor, as shown in the newspapers  after every turn. They also feature funny facts and gossip about  yourself, the Dragon Commander, so they’re well worth glancing at  between battles.

_Dragon Commander _is a long, in depth game that takes a lot  of time to criticize, analyse, and explain. There are three major  elements at play here, and they necessarily intertwine completely. You  can’t _really _ignore the RPG components if you’re an RTS player who really _hates _RPG’s,  but you can go straight to multiplayer and enjoy the game there, or run  a custom campaign which gives you the campaign map without any of the  story. Really, the sweet spot is in the dynamic of victories split by  careful contemplation on the ship. You fight, and you talk. There’s a  lot of fighting to do, and there’s a lot of talking to do. That’s  genuinely unique, and everything orchestrated on the battle map feels  felt on the ship, and vice versa.

http://pcgmedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/2013-08-06_00007.jpghttp://pcgmedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/2013-08-06_00007-592x333.jpg 
_Should the church really be tax exempt?_

_Dragon Commander _has a silly concept on paper, but it has  been very, very carefully considered. It’s a hardcore RTS with high-brow  RPG elements. It has a sense of humor, and it’s clearly been created  for gamers who have one too. If you’re cynical about Dragons, Dwarves,  Elves and magic, then you might not be won over by the dialogue and  charm, but it’s still worth looking at for the multiplayer RTS, which  dodges RPG completely. If you are an RPG player that likes to dabble in  RTS games, then definitely take a look. It has an element of pick up and  play, but the campaign is long and difficult, with as little as one or  two mistakes setting you back to a point of potentially restarting that  Act.

 I cannot deny, however, that whilst _Dragon Commander _can be  laughed at for its ‘Dragons with jetpacks’ marketing theme it adopted  through no fault of its own, it has to be lauded for completely  surpassing the expectations of those who heard about it in its early  stages. Each of the three major components fit neatly together, and  they’re all fantastic in their own right. It works. It really, really  works – and because it works, it’s possibly the most unique title I’ve  played in a long while that hasn’t skimped on polish, visuals, or  quality. It has everything, and it’s done everything well.

 If you like _Dragon Commander, _you’ll spend many sleepless nights playing it through to the end. If you _love _it, however, you’ll find yourself hard-pressed to ever replace it, I feel.



 *We Liked*

                         A large amount of well voiced, well acted and   well written dialogue. Political decisions directly affect your battle   situation. Units are very balanced, themed well. Dragon skills are   varied and offer a new layer of strategy. Politics sometimes hilarious,   always insightful.


 *We Disliked*

                         The campaign can be too unforgiving at the  early  stages, and you're done for without knowing it for up to 20  turns. It  takes a while to spot some of the trickier unit abilities  which can  completely turn a battle round.


 *93 out of 100 (Excellent)*


Quelle: Divinity: Dragon Commander review | PCGMedia - PC Gamers Media, News, Reviews & TrailersPCGMedia – PC Gamers Media, News, Reviews & Trailers


----------



## Morwenth (7. August 2013)

man, die wertungen sehen ja super aus 
hat sich das warten also wirklich gelohnt ^^

und zur feier des tages, hier noch der launch trailer 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LvnLAimI9PQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (12. August 2013)

So, das Testvideo von AngryJoe ist nun auch da. Wie immer sehr sehenswert und mit fairem Urteil! 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tOPP4NUGexQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Taiwez (12. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> So, das Testvideo von AngryJoe ist nun auch da. Wie immer sehr sehenswert und mit fairem Urteil!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich sehe, das wir diesselbe Sprache sprechen, Mylord.


----------



## Joschi1980 (22. August 2013)

So, nachdem ich mittlerweile die Kampagne durchspielen konnte und ein paar Multiplayer Partien gespielt habe muss ich sagen, das Spiel ist echt alles was ich mir erwartet/erhofft hatte und mehr.

Was mein persönliches Highlight ist, sind die einzelnen Charaktere auf dem Schiff. Die Interaktionen sind einfach unglaublich klasse, die Entscheidungen die man trifft  und den Einfluss den sie auf die folgenden Gespräche und Entwicklung der Charaktere haben, hat mich echt umgehauen. Von dem was man vorher in Videos gesehen hatte sah es ja schon interessant aus, aber das hatte ich echt nicht erwartet. (werde nicht weiter ins Detail gehen, will ja nichts verraten )

Die Story ist fesselnd, die Schlachten fordern taktische Tiefe und haben einen von mir als angenehm empfundenen Schwierigkeitsgrad und  insbesondere die Verwandlung in einen Drachen sorgt für mich für einen angenehmen Genremix und fühlt sich frisch an.

Alles in allem ist Dragon Commander für mich mehr als die Summe der einzelnen Teile, die vielen Genre-untypischen Features machen es für mich zu einem der besten Strategiespiele der letzten Jahre, zumal mich ein Kampagnen Modus lange nicht mehr so gefesselt hat.


----------



## Morwenth (22. August 2013)

ich spiele es grad auch nochmal durch, um die andere entscheidungen auszuprobieren. 
bin immer noch sehr begeistert. der metascore ist auch recht überzeugend. 75/100  
ich kann es wirklich empfehlen!!!


----------

